# Surfside beach



## Jeff M (May 11, 2020)

Heading down to Surfside in a week or so just checking to see if anything is hitting in the surf. Also any mullet around. Thanks


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Everything you would expect is biting, whiting, pompano, black drum, red drum, flounder, Spanish, bluefish, kings are showing up offshore, mahi are on fire, yellowfin tuna, etc. No mullet for a few more months, and no menhaden pods yet either. Any day now. Lots of silversides.


----------



## Jeff M (May 11, 2020)

Sounds good thanks for info look forward to doing some fishing


----------

